# My VSX-818V-K Overloads!



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, so I'm kinda new to this whole home theater world and just recently set up my system. My receiver (Pioneer VSX-818V-K) displays "OVERLOAD" when it plays louder than around -30dB for a couple hours, and it precedes to shut off. It's also fairly hot when this happens.

My questions: Do i need a new receiver? Would an amp be worth it for the SQ? Or, could I find a good enough way to keep it cool? How do YOU keep your receiver cool when you're jamming out?

Currently, the receiver is powering 120W x5 channels to Klipsch B-3 mains, a C-3 Center, S-1 surrounds. I also have a a Polk PSW10 hooked up (which has its own 50W amp). The receiver sits on a shelf which isn't enclosed and has plenty of room to breathe. It needs to be ready to play hours of music at loud volumes:bigsmile:

Thanks in advance for any input!

-emak


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Has it always done this, or just started recently? Has anything changed in your system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could try blowing out all the dust inside the receiver with a can of compressed air. Too much dust can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had that problem with my VSX-81txv and I did a reset and it fixed the problem. If you do a reset just remember your settings for imputs and such so you can set it back up correctly.


----------



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Has it always done this, or just started recently? Has anything changed in your system?


Thanks for the fast responses everyone.

eugo: I've owned the receiver for almost 3 months now and it hadn't overloaded until mid-January when I bought S-1 surrounds and the PSW-10 sub. I have not yet put the receiver to the test with full 5.1; I generally play music in 2.1. Since I didn't have this overload problem when i was playing music in 2.0 last year, it's making me think the sub is causing too much heat... Any thoughts?

tony: I'll have to go buy a spray, good idea though.

tcarcio: Thanks, i'll reset and test it out this weekend when my apartment neighbors are a bit more lenient to the noise :T.

It takes a while before the receiver overheats (@ -20 to -30 dB). Does anyone think that the receiver is overloading simply because the music is too loud? If so, what are some good receivers in the 300$ pricerange that I should consider upgrading to?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

emak212 said:


> Does anyone think that the receiver is overloading simply because the music is too loud?


I doubt it, make sure that you dont have any of the strands of speaker wire touching each other where you connect to the terminals on both ends. Running a level of -20db should not be that loud, does the receiver have some sort of auto room calibration setup with a mic? if so I would run it again. Make sure that your master ohm setting is set to 8ohms as I believe that your speakers are 8ohms.


----------

